# الذكاء الصناعي (1)



## engi333 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

تعريف الذكاء الصناعي:

يختلف علماء الذكاء الاصطناعي في تعريفهم لهذا العلم .ويساعد على هذا الاختلاف أن مفهومنا لما يمكن أن يشكل الذكاء بصفة عامة ما زال غامضا وتعريف الذكاء البشري يشوبه الكثير من عدم الدقة .واكثر القياسات المعيارية لمعرفة مدى الذكاء البشري والتي تلقى قبولا واسعا هي ما يعرف بحاصل الذكاء (INTELLIGENCE QUOTIENT) ولكن مصداقية هذا المعيار كتقييم وقياس فعلى وحقيقي لذكاء شخص ما يشوبها الكثير من الخلاف والجدل. ولذلك فليس من المستغرب آن يكون التعريف الخاص بذكاء الإله وهو ما يتعرض له الذكاء الاصطناعي يشوبه الخلاف والجدل . ورغم اختلاف العلماء في تعريف الذكاء"]تعريف الذكاء[/URL] الاصطناعي فقد اتفق معظم الخبراء على أن مفهومه ينحصر في أنه أحد مجالات الدراسة والتي تهتم أساسا بتصميم وبرمجة الحاسبات لتحقيق مهام وأعمال تحتاج من البشر عادة إلى استخدام ذكائهم للقيام بها .كما أن للذكاء الاصطناعي هدفا آخر يعتبره بعض العلماء هدفا ثانويا وهو محاولة تفهم كيف يفكر الإنسان وذلك لاعداد البرامج التي تشكل وتصوغ بعض السمات الهامة لعمليات الإدراك عند البشر.

ومن بين مزايا الذكاء الاصطناعي في هذا المجال أنه يحاول محاكاة بعض عمليات الإدراك التي يجيدها الانسان دون تعليم أو تدريب ويقوم بها إلى دون أدنى تفكير مثل الإبصار والسمع والكلام والحركة المتوازنة الرشيقة ، وهي تمثل تحديا حقيقيا لعلماء الذكاء الاصطناعي .ورغم أن كلا من علم الذكاء الاصطناعي وعلم النفس يسعى لفهم القدرات العقلية للإنسان إلا أن ما يميز الذكاء الاصطناعي هو منهجيته في تحقيق أهدافه في هذا المجال والتي تتركز في عملية المحاكاة عن طريق كتابة برامج المحاسب الآلي وملاحظة سلوكها وتعديلها.


وللإجابة على السؤال (ما هو الذكاء الاصطناعي ؟)نذكر التعريفات المختلفة التي وضعها الخبراء التي عن طريقها يمكن التعرف على مكونات الذكاء الاصطناعي والاتجاهات البحثية في هذا المجال.



اراء مختلفة حول تعريف الذكاء الاصطناعي: 
آيلين ريتش(Elaine rich).
"الذكاء الاصطناعي هو دراسة كيفية توجيها الحاسب لاداء أشياء يؤديها الانسان بطريقة أفضل 
"هدف الذكاء الاصطناعي هو بناء آلات قادرة على القيام بالمهام التي تتطلب الذكاء البشري نيلس نيسلون(Niles Nilsson).
"إن هدف الأبحاث في مجال الذكاء الاصطناعي هو برمجيات قادرة على أداء سلوكيات توصف بالذكاء عند قيام الانسان بها 
أداروا فيجنبوم(Edward feigenbaum)
"الذكاء الاصطناعي هو اسم جمالي يطلق على المشاكل التي يصعب حلها باستخدام الحاسب دوناد مي تشي(donned mish)
"الذكاء الاصطناعي هو العلم القادر على بناء آلات تؤد مهاما تتطلب قدرا من الذكاء البشري عندما يقوم بها الانسان
مار فن منسكي(Marvin minks)
"الذكاء الاصطناعي هو قدرة الآلة على القيام بالمهام التي تحتاج للذكاء البشري عند أدائها من الاستنتاج المنطقي والتعلم والقدرة على التعديل مارتن ويك(martinweik )


مجالات الذكاء الاصطناعي
ويتميز الذكاء الانساني بوجود قدرات خاصة تتلخص في الأتي::

1-اكتساب المعلومات والقدرة على التعلم والفهم من خلال الممارسة الفعلية والتطبيق والخبرة المكتسبة ويؤدي ذلك إلى التميز الدقيق بين القضايا والتواصل إلى العموميات واستبعاد المعلومات غير المناسبة .

2-القدرة على الاستجابة بمرونة تامة وسرعة لمختلف المواقف مع عدم الانحياز الخاطئ بمعنى الانسان ليس مقيدا باتباع سلوك معين عند تعرضه لنفس الموقف بطريقة تكرارية مشابهة ذلك يعد سلوكا آليا ونمطيا وليس سلوكا ذكيا.

3-القدرة على اتخاذ القرارات الصحيحة بناء على الإدراك الحسي والعقلي والاحتمالات الواردة ونتائج كل هذه الاحتمالات ومعرفة النتائج وافضل القرارات التي تؤدي إلى تحقيق هذه النتائج.

4-القدرة على استنباط القوانين العامة من الأمثلة المحدودة ومعرفة جوهر الأشياء وذلك بالتميز بين أنواع المعلومات المختلفة.

5-القدرة على اكتساب المعرفة واستخدامها في حل المشاكل والقضايا التي يتصدى لها الانسان جنبا إلى جنب مع خبرته في الحياة وتقديره للمواقف.
6-نقل التجربة والخبرة الذاتية إلى مواقف ومجالات جديدة للتعرف على أوجه التشابه في هذه المواقف والتعامل معها.
7-القدرة على اكتشاف الأخطاء وتصحيحها وصولا إلى تحسين الأداء في المستقبل.
8-القدرة على فهم وتحليل المواقف الغامضة وغير التقليدية باستخدام أسلوب الاستنتاج المنطقي كذلك القدرة على ربطها بالمواقف المتشابهة.

وهذه القدرات أو بعضها والتي يكتسبها الانسان أو تكون موجودة بالفطرة تعد من أصعب الأشياء التي يمكن محاكاتها باستخدام الحاسب.من هنا ظهرت الحاجة إلى تعريف الذكاء : تعريف الابداع و اهمها علم الذكاء الاصطناعي والذي يهدف إلى بناء آلة قادرة على محاكاة الذكاء البشري باستخدام برمجيات متطورة للقيام بمهام عديدة تحتاج إلى الذكاء البشري للقيام بها .

منقول من المصادر لنشر الفائدة
بانتظار ردودكم


----------



## odaihasan (5 مارس 2022)

مقال رائع ان الذكاء الاصطناعي اصبح موضة العصر و في القريب العاجل سيسيطر على أغلب القطاعات في العالم, لذلك تعلم تخصص الذكاء الاصطناعي أصبح ضرورة.


----------

